# Saturday Elbow trip



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco Loco left Palafox at 5:30 Saturday to fish the Elbow and area west and south of Elbow. Hiltons showed water moving to west with a finger of cooler water running to the SSW. Found tide lines but not much grass and what we found was scattered. Managed one dolphin about 15# for the little man. His first dolphin so that was a trip saver. Great sea state. Back to Palafox about 5:30


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Way to go,putin the little man on one.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a life time memory for ya'll.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and congrats on the dolphin for the little guy. That's a fish he'll remember the rest of his life. We were out there just to the the north of you around yellow gravel and had a few that size come up to the boat while we were bottom fishing. One spit the hook and then were gone. The fish seemed strange like they weren't ready to eat. We even had a shark take a live bait then just dropped it with a few teeth marks in it. One wahoo strike on a yo-zuri.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Catching fish with the kids is always a good trip..!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad u got out there, Charlie. Congrats!


----------

